# engine problems using lpg



## moston_flash (Jan 2, 2007)

I wonder if anyone can help or advise with a problem ? I have recently bought a Motorhome based on the 2 litre petrol peugot boxer van , and with lpg conversion . The cylinder head gasket has just badly blown after 25 thous. miles , and the garage stated this was probably due to the poor lubrication and higher temperatures of running on gas . Is this true or myth , and anything I can do about it ?
Thanks (my first thread , sorry for length)


----------



## Trevor (Jan 2, 2007)

Maybe this will help try the links, good luck
http://www.chilterngascars.co.uk/cars/lpgdiesel.htm


----------



## moston_flash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Trevor , interesting site , which has made me more nervous that it might happen again !


----------



## cas (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a lpg conversion on a 2.0 pinto engine and have a drip system, to preserve the valves,


----------



## Nosha (Jan 3, 2007)

*Gas Conversions*

I was involved in gas conversions in the 70's, the only long term problems we found was increased valve stem wear due to the very dry and cleaning properties of gas and carb needle valve wear to due the carb sitting there empty over many miles - not a problem with injection systems.

Some engines suffer with pre-ignition with lpg, especially on an older worn engine, some systems have an ignition retarder box fitted to cope with this, you may also find that the system was set up too lean; again this will cause an increase in combustion temperatures (and if combined with pre-ignition can cause holed pistons!).

I would therefore suggest you check the ignition timing with a strobe at around 2000rpm and make sure it's to Peugeot spec less 2-5deg and that the co emissions are not too weak, say 0.3% at 2000rpm - hope that's of help.


----------



## moston_flash (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Nosha and Cas , the engine is running sweeter on gas at the moment , maybe they have set it up better . I will record your advice . Incidentally , although I live in ERF and Fodens territory , nobody around here wants to work on a converted system


----------



## cas (Jan 5, 2007)

Have the same problem even just getting a simple tuneup is a major job, think because a lot of garages dont know much about LPG systems they dont realise if its set when the engine has been tune and is running right they dont need to touch the lpg side just the normal timing ect


----------



## rogerangie (Jan 5, 2007)

As previous thread. Engines are made to run on the fuel they were designed for. l


----------



## moston_flash (Jan 9, 2007)

mmm . It seemed such a good idea at the time . I think I may switch forward and backwards at regular intervals between the two , and hope that works . Thanks for all replies .


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2007)

moston_flash said:
			
		

> mmm . It seemed such a good idea at the time . I think I may switch forward and backwards at regular intervals between the two , and hope that works . Thanks for all replies .



You should use both fuels as lpg cloggs the carb quicker i start mine on petrol then switch over when the engine is warm, i find my engine runs better on lpg once its warmed up.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 9, 2007)

moston_flash said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone can help or advise with a problem ? I have recently bought a Motorhome based on the 2 litre petrol peugot boxer van , and with lpg conversion . The cylinder head gasket has just badly blown after 25 thous. miles , and the garage stated this was probably due to the poor lubrication and higher temperatures of running on gas . Is this true or myth , and anything I can do about it ?
> Thanks (my first thread , sorry for length)



I ran a 4litre Rangerover on LPG for years and never had any trouble with it at all. Maybe I was lucky from what I have read.


----------



## sagart (May 21, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> I ran a 4litre Rangerover on LPG for years and never had any trouble with it at all. Maybe I was lucky from what I have read.



Only saw this post today. My son here works for Forest Enterprise who use Citroen Lpg. vans as general runabouts. They have had no trouble with any of a very large fleet, BUT, they are absolutely strict on maintenance and servicing practically to the exact mile when due...staff are warned about this.


----------



## monkeynut (May 21, 2007)

My  mate  has  run his VW T3s on lpg  for  years  and  his  Quattro  with no  probs  ever! it  is  a  clean  fuel  with  less impurity's and  leads  to  longer life


----------

